# Samsung phone driver



## bonnie214 (Oct 9, 2007)

need a driver for samsung phone to connect to computer to get pics off phone


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

More details please.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

bonnie214 said:


> need a driver for samsung phone to connect to computer to get pics off phone


Hi and welcome,
Find the driver for your model here:
http://www.samsungtelecom.com/contact_us/contact_us.asp


----------

